# The Circuit - #1 Jabari Parker vs. #2 Julius Randle



## TheCircuit (Jun 15, 2012)

The Circuit just uploaded new video of #1 ranked Jabari Parker and the Mac Irvin Fire vs. #2 ranked Julius Randle and the Texas Titans. Think the rankings should change after this game? You be the judge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGXjSr68L20&feature=plcp


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good stuff.

Not sure if rankings should change but from looking at the highlights Randle outplayed him that game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

There is no need to make multiple threads, just keep this in General Basketball section.


----------

